# Forum Learning Russian Language Pronunciation, Speech & Accent Audio Lounge  Best way to learn Russian by audio materials

## Alexey_TOR

A fresh new podcast for learners of the Russian language. This podcast offers learners the chance to listen to native speakers talk about a variety of topics.
The lessons are appropriate for intermediate to advanced learners of Russian.
Visit Taste of Russian. tasteofrussian dot com

----------


## fortheether

> A fresh new podcast for learners of the Russian language. This podcast offers learners the chance to listen to native speakers talk about a variety of topics.
> The lessons are appropriate for intermediate to advanced learners of Russian.
> Visit Taste of Russian. tasteofrussian dot com

 The newest one I see is September 7.  Is that right?  
Thank you, 
Scott

----------


## tohca

Yes I like the audio recording and the accompanying text very much. It's really very well produced. However, there is now some additional options to purchase their enhanced modules (translations). I believe the TOR should do well.

----------


## Alenakis

You can also listen to some podcasts in russian. For example here - http://www.podst.ru/?area=community&...ssian+language - you can listen theme with english translation (in written form).

----------


## Gitane

Hello everybody! 
I've just created a Russian podcast for those who already speak Russian a little bit or at least understand.
It's all in Russian only, you have dialogues, vocabularies, and you can recieve PDF files with every new podcast.  http://www.russian.mypodcast.com 
Hope it'll help you! 
Tania

----------


## tohca

Tania, thank you so much. Your podcast site is really good and very useful.  
Большое спасибо!

----------


## Анатолий

> Hello everybody! 
> I've just created a Russian podcast for those who already speak Russian a little bit or at least understand.
> It's all in Russian only, you have dialogues, vocabularies, and you can recieve PDF files with every new podcast.  http://www.russian.mypodcast.com 
> Hope it'll help you! 
> Tania

 Tatiana, please don't stop your work. Well done. I requested to add this resource to Unilang Russian forum.

----------


## Tooanh

Здравствуйте!
Меня зовут Оань. Я из Вьетнама. Я работаю на дипломную работу и мне нужно кто-нибудь помагать мне читать тексту с аудиозаписью и отправить мне файл mp3 твоего чтения. Если вам удобно помагать мне!? Я жду от Вас как скоро можно!
Большое спасибо за помочь!
Тексты ниже :: 25 предложения) 
1.Интонация вопросительных предложений 
2.Интонация вопросительных предложений  без вопросительных слов 
3.Вопрос с значением вероятности 
4.Вопрос вежливой просьбы 
5.Вопрос пояснения 
6.Вопросительные предложения с оттенком просьбы, требования 
7.Вопрос подчеркивающие заинтересованности спрашивающего 
8.Переспрос 
9.Интонация Альтернативных вопросов 
10.Интонация вопросительных предложений с союзом или 
11.Интонация вопросительных предложений с частицей Ли 
12.Вопросительные предложения с Частицей разве и c неужели 
13.Интонация вопросительных предложений  c вопросительными словами; 
14.Собственно вопросы 
15.Вопрос передавающие различные смысловые оттенки 
16.Вопрос выражающие смысловое противопоставление 
17.Вопрос пояснения 
18.Вопросы повторения 
19.Предложеня с переспросом 
20.Интонация неполных  вопросительных предложений с союзом А; 
21.Интонация неполных  вопросительных предложений с сопоставительным союзом А 
22.Интонация неполных  вопросительных предложений с присоединительным союзом А  
23.Интонация вопросительных предложений  c инверсией. 
24.ПРИЛОЖЕНИЕ 
25.Примеры вопросительных предложений с аудиозаписью 
Отправите мне на cecilia03e05@yahoo.it 
Ещё раз большое спасибо!

----------

